# Schutzhund in NE Ohio?



## selzer

Anyone know of any clubs, or tracking clubs?


----------



## Amaruq

Depending on how far you are there is a SCH club in Greenville, PA which is barely in PA.







There are quite a few clubs in Ohio.

Penn Ohio 
(just a heads up but my virus program detected a threat on this link) 

Bob and Kathy were both very nice when I visited their club a couple of times. Feel free to PM me for their e-mail address if you would like. 

Penn Ohio Working Dog Club
Bob Adams
123 Kidds Mill Road
Greenville, PA 16125
724-588-0711


Northeast Ohio Working Dog Association

NE OH Working Dog  

Pat Matarrese
2807 Mahoning Road
Diamond, OH 44412
330-654-3239


O. G. Buckeye SchH Club
 O.G. Buckeye 

Michele Scarberry
3775 Greenwich Road
Seville, OH 44273
330-336-6560


O. G. Ohio Hundesport Club
(No Website listed for this club on the USA site)

John Nussbaum
18323 Krug Road
Dalton, OH 44618
330-828-2942


----------



## selzer

Thanks. 

I have not heard of Dalton, Diamond, or Seville Ohio, I am about as far north and east as you can get in Ohio. Greenville I have heard of. I will check my maps. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## wolfstraum

Scarberry's club usually does well in tracking, as does Penn Ohio....Seville is west of Akron, an hour west of the club in Diamond. the one in Diamond is strongest in protection of the three phases - very good helper work by the TD....they did not track as a group regularly ...Diamond is right by Lake Milton, only a few miles from the I76 exit of the Ohio Turnpike

Val Miller is in the club in Dalton, I would say it is another hour south of the one in Diamond

Lee


----------

